# The Ian Holm Thread



## Barliman Butterbur (Dec 24, 2004)

Aviator' captures golden boy in golden time
"THE AVIATOR"

ANDREW COOPER, WARNER BROS. PICTURES/The Associated Press
Leonardo DiCaprio, Adam Scott, Jude Law and Cate Blanchett share a scene in "The Aviator," which chronicles the glory days of Hollywood and Howard Hughes.

Directed by Martin Scorsese. Starring Leonardo DiCaprio, Cate Blanchett, Kate Beckinsale, Alec Baldwin, John C. Reilly, Alan Alda, Gwen Stefani, Kelli Garner, Adam Scott, *Ian Holm,* Danny Huston, Jude Law, Matt Ross and Edward Herrmann. Running time: 166 minutes. Classified: PG-13 (for thematic elements, sexual content, nudity, language and a crash sequence).

By Roger Ebert, Chicago Sun-Times

Howard Hughes in his last two decades sealed himself away from the world. At first he haunted a penthouse in Las Vegas, and then he moved to a bungalow behind the Beverly Hills Hotel. He was the world's richest man, and with his billions bought himself a room he never left.
In a sense, his life was a journey to that lonely room. But he took the long way around: As a rich young man from Texas, the heir to his father's fortune, he made movies, bought airlines, was a playboy who dated Hollywood's famous beauties. If he had died in one of the airplane crashes he survived, he would have been remembered as a golden boy. Martin Scorsese's "The Aviator" wisely focuses on the glory years, although we can see the shadows falling, and so can Hughes. Some of the film's most harrowing moments show him fighting his demons; he knows what is normal and sometimes it seems almost within reach. 

Complete review at http://www.southcoasttoday.com/daily/12-04/12-23-04/c03co439.htm

Barley


----------



## Barliman Butterbur (Jan 28, 2005)

*Holm Painted By Wife*

Veteran British actor SIR IAN HOLM is having his image immortalised in a series of portraits - being painted by his artist wife.

SOPHIE DE STEMPEL is aiming to monitor the LORD OF THE RINGS star's looks over the coming years and eventually hopes to exhibit her work.

But, Holm finds sitting for this wife challenging.

He says, "It isn't easy. It involves a lot of concentration but I find it rather therapeutic."

De Stempel adds, "I'd like to show him through the years in every light. I'm working on two pieces at the moment, one of him in daylight and one at night.

"He's wonderfully patient. I can't believe the novelty hasn't worn off." 

Source: http://www.contactmusic.com/new/xmlfeed.nsf/mndwebpages/holm painted by wife

Barley


----------

